# Old school salmon reels?



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

My father in law gave me 3 vintage rod and reels today, I am curious if anyone has ever used them and if they are useful, they are super solid and function perfectly. One is a sportfisher 5100 on a shakespear omni 8ft pole. Then a hurricane destroyer. Then a heddon 265. They have got to be 50 years old or more, but that was back when they made stuff good, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Fillem with your favorite mono and use em or ebay.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

tmilldrummer said:


> My father in law gave me 3 vintage rod and reels today, I am curious if anyone has ever used them and if they are useful, they are super solid and function perfectly. One is a sportfisher 5100 on a shakespear omni 8ft pole. Then a hurricane destroyer. Then a heddon 265. They have got to be 50 years old or more, but that was back when they made stuff good, right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do believe that the Sportfisher reel is a Kmart brand from the 1970's and Zebco or Shakespear may have made it..... I fish with Vintage rod and reel most if not all the time.... or at least half the combo.... I do believe that they will function just fine for you... just clear some of the old lube from the reel, then add some new lube....


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds good to me, some new lube and then it'll be time to see if I can hoss some salmon in with em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Gotta love them old reels. I've got an old "true temper 747" that's a monster of spinning reel, and a shakespear about the same size and type. All metal, and look like the Mitchell 300's but on steroids :lol: Each will hold over 400 yards of 20lb. mono or more. I have 500 yards on each reel of 17lb. backing, and 14lb. fireline. Got them each on 9' ugly sticks, and used to use them for surf fishing. Haven't had them out in awhile. I think they'll last forever. Thought about using them as salmon trolling reels.


----------

